# Wierd Shoot?



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I recently removed my amazon sword from my 50g and placed it just floating, not pushed into any kind of substrate, in my guppy fry tank as it just seemed to be dying and growing algae in my 50g and figured I can't do any more harm by removing it. Since it's been in the fry tank it seems to have grown what looks like a shoot out of the side just above the root system and it's growing into the open air not into the water at all. I was just wondering if this is a good thing or not? What is it and when it comes time to put it back into my 50g tank should I be careful not to knock this shoot off? I'll try and take a pic of it for you all.


Sorry the pic is a lil blurry but it's still clear enough to see what I'm talking about.


----------



## username321 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think that its perfectly normal for the plant to grow its shoot upwards even when it itself is not positioned right. Its merely phototropism at work.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

username321 said:


> I think that its perfectly normal for the plant to grow its shoot upwards even when it itself is not positioned right. Its merely phototropism at work.


Agreed. The new leaf may not resemble the old ones though. Emersed growth can be quite different than submerged.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

ok thanks guys. I think it's actually reacting to the change in lighting type. In my 50g it only had compact fluorescents that have seen better days and just seem to cause algae growth. In the kitchen, where it is now, there is a 4ft ceiling fluoro and it gets a little bit of sunlight. If the shoot gets really big I may pinch it off and see if it will grow in my 15g tank. Although I should be getting the proper tank hood for my 50g soon, my ex has finally made the base for it and just has to install the light fixture and make the top.


----------

